# I just watched this guy on Dooms Day Preppers



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

I just watched this guy on Dooms Day Preppers that says he’s not going to prep but he and his group is going to come and get his neighbors preps. 

What would you do if he was your neighbor?


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Make sure I have more bullets than he does lol, This is the kind of moron that will die first.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Probably shoot him now, instead of later. Accidentally of course. Using a guy named Frank.


----------



## Mrs.Prep (Sep 18, 2013)

^^ I agree. First off its an ignorant way to look at survival in any situation. Who's to say a natural disaster doesn't take out his neighbors house and preps. Then what? You just keep knocking on doors with a gun in tow saying you're gonna take their food etc? That'll get ya shot around my house. But if there is a bright side...his neighbors know this guys intentions now.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

That was the craziest guy they ever had on the show. He wouldn't last 10 minutes in his 200lb home made armor.
http://media.theolympian.com/smedia/2013/11/08/16/54/385-Useh0.AuSt.5.jpeg


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You mean to say his armor wouldn't stop .308? I don't like having to agree but with an admitted looter, I'd seriously have to look at a pre-emptive strike. I don't know If I shoot to kill. Maybe just both knees. You know, to slow him down. I think it was Texas who looked at the ravings of the one real big ex-truck driver and declared him mentally incompetent took away his firearms. I think this guy is worse.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

My dog would eat good for a while anyway.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It's a TV show. Someone called down to Central Casting and asked for a doofus Bubba.
Actually, I have never seen the show.
And that attitude where we live would get somebody in a world of hurt.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I really enjoy watching the show, good for a few laughs. But as I said, that guy makes me sit up and take notice.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Have him over for dinner! With a side of green beans and rice. Maybe a pumpkin pie for dessert, followed by a good whiskey.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Ha! I just finished watching it on the On Demand function while I was trying to sort food stores that have sat for a few days in the bedroom floor. He will do well against the elderly and seriously ill, maybe even a few who are unprepared. He dies when he encounters his first determined intended victim.

What a walking, talking stereotype.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our property is completely fenced, so if I knew a neighbor had that attitude to begin with the moment he climbed the fence I would light him up.
I'm not a violent, mean, evil person. But i'm not a fool, either.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Our property is completely fenced, so if I knew a neighbor had that attitude to begin with the moment he climbed the fence I would light him up.
> I'm not a violent, mean, evil person. But i'm not a fool, either.


Nor am I a mean, violent, or evil person. What I am is an expert rated marksman on multiple weapons platforms that happens to have the ability to compartmentalize certain things.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Ha! I just finished watching it on the On Demand function while I was trying to sort food stores that have sat for a few days in the bedroom floor. He will do well against the elderly and seriously ill, maybe even a few who are unprepared. He dies when he encounters his first determined intended victim.
> 
> What a walking, talking stereotype.


I'm getting ill and elderly, and I can guarantee he wouldn't stand a snowballs chance in the eternal lake of fire( PC word choice)


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't understand you guys talking so mean about the guy it's just a fantasy. No officer I haven't seen him recently.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

My question is what in the hell is Nat. Geo thinking by putting someone like that on TV. The preppers they put on are bad enough but that guy is just a gangbanger waiting to kill or be killed. All I will say is IF the SHTF all will be met with gun in hand and no one will be trusted on their word alone. I plan on surviving first, others not in my family will be a distant second! Don't know for sure since it hasn't come to that yet, but I don't plan on second guessing about an unknown or known person looking for freebies.


----------



## OmegaMan (Oct 7, 2013)

I once had an aquaintance tell me that he would just take what he needed when the SHTF. I told him; until you run into someone like me. The look on his face was priceless. The guy on Doomsday Preppers weighed at least 400 pounds. He probably couldn't even walk to his neighbor's house without dropping dead from a heart attack.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow. I'm not the penultimate judge of a person, but I've been around enough to know who's a predator and who's not.

That guy will be in the fetal position if he's ever put in to a without rule of law survival scenario. Crying. I would bet my preps on it.


----------



## TheSurvivalistGirl (Nov 12, 2013)

The show "Doomsday Preppers" is comical. 
While some of the awesome bunkers are great, the majority of the folks on there are exploiting prepping for TV time and to give us bad ideas, lol.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

TheSurvivalistGirl said:


> The show "Doomsday Preppers" is comical.
> While some of the awesome bunkers are great, the majority of the folks on there are exploiting prepping for TV time and to give us bad ideas, lol.


I would assume they are getting some kind of payment for they're being on display / show, stupid is as stupid does!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Never do what you threaten and never threaten to do what you plan to do.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello officer. 
Why no I haven't seen my neighbor lately. 
Thank you, that is a nice hog pen, I worked hard on it. 
The hogs are lazy today though, they've just finished eating. :lol:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Baaadddd Dog, Bad Dog


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

When he had his cousin shoot him in the gut to test the homemade body armor. It reminded me of beavis and butthead! Unfortunately you have to take this guy and his buddy’s serious! I agree with most a pre-emptive strike would not be out of the question.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

He would be one of the masses that would get caught up in the chaos. He would hopefully run out of his house and get smacked by a car. If he suceeded in looting a prepper, he would look at a magnesium fire starter and throw it away because he would have no clue what it was or how to use it. 

If this guy lived near me, he would be first on my recon list and we would watch him closely. If he approaches, he gets one warning shot, after that he would die.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

techtony said:


> He would be one of the masses that would get caught up in the chaos. He would hopefully run out of his house and get smacked by a car. If he suceeded in looting a prepper, he would look at a magnesium fire starter and throw it away because he would have no clue what it was or how to use it.
> 
> If this guy lived near me, he would be first on my recon list and we would watch him closely. If he approaches, *he gets one warning shot*, after that he would die.


That would be brandishing a weapon, just shoot him and be done with him. ::rambo::


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

techtony said:


> He would be one of the masses that would get caught up in the chaos. He would hopefully run out of his house and get smacked by a car. If he suceeded in looting a prepper, he would look at a magnesium fire starter and throw it away because he would have no clue what it was or how to use it.
> 
> If this guy lived near me, he would be first on my recon list and we would watch him closely. If he approaches, he gets one warning shot, after that he would die.


Due to the high cost of ammo, we no longer give a warning shot.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some plans don't work out. If any of his kind come near us he will not leave.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would give anyone who wanted to take food from my family a warning shot - just above the bridge of his nose. It just wouldn't be fair not to - yes?


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

ekim said:


> I would assume they are getting some kind of payment for they're being on display / show, stupid is as stupid does!


I work in film and TV and I would be willing to bet many of those "prepper's" are actors being paid, or someone for the production company finds a prepper who wants to do a project and says we will pay for the project but we need you to say these things. Otherwise they might show up and find out there is nothing to film.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

ekim said:


> I would assume they are getting some kind of payment for they're being on display / show, stupid is as stupid does!


I believe, if they make it onto the show they get around $30K.

I have watched a couple of those episodes on YouTube and the only thing I came away with was teaming up with any of those idiots would get you shot if you ended up in a shooting situation or dying of starvation if you didn't.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

My favorite episode is the one where thelady was demonstrating her bug out strategy for an impending tsunami. She was planning o using rubber rafts to paddle up a river to avoid congested roads. It was a disaster and hilarious to watch as it took them.over an hour to blow up the rafts by mouth a little foot pump. Plus she had like a years supply of paper towels ..... that was "essential".


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

That dipshit lives not 30 min from me. He wont get very far. Terrain, weather and all of the military personel living nearby. And just my 2 cents, alot of gun owners in the area. F that guy.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

(Sing to that Christmas song Winter Wonder Land)

As my M40 fires
His life will expire
A shot to the head
My target is dead
Walking in a Sniper Wonder Land

I wonder if this guy has really thought that idea through very much? I mean you might be able to scrounge up some goodies at first pretty easily from many of the unprepared but they wont have much. After all they weren't prepared. I wonder if he realizes that as time goes on, he will start to have to resort to taking on folks that have a lot more once the easy pickins are gone. Most of these latter type of folks are likely to have more than a couple of guns and a couple of boxes of ammo and that his team is going to start loosing people and eventually be down to so few he cant carry out a raid. Has he thought about what he is gonna do then? At that point will he still be alive to have to figure out what he is gonna do then? I don't think this raider thing is going to be as easy as many of them are thinking its going to be.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I would be making lamp oil out of him and his family.hell, Im 57 and the missus is 54 and we would wipe them in a matter of minutes.we used to live nearby (approx 20 miles)from Buckley Wa. and I knew a lot of Pierce county sheriff's deputies and G.I.'s that were good people and frankly, if not already, they will be surveilling their little group of fools along with the rest of the alphabet agencies.way to go you idiots.soon as they start this crap just about any off duty G.I,s from JBLM will show up and show them just what they are made of.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I worked with a guy with the same attitude...If anything ever went down he said he and his sons would go into raiding mode I changed shifts the same day...Couldn't work a with Jerk like that!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Since we ditched The Dish we only get one channel. Only thing we watch is local news/weather at 6 & 10.
I've been looking at what's called a "deep fringe" TV antenna so I can get at least the local Fox affiliate for the first half of NASCAR season plus maybe PBS.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Doomsday said:


> I just watched this guy on Dooms Day Preppers that says he's not going to prep but he and his group is going to come and get his neighbors preps.
> 
> What would you do if he was your neighbor?


I think it was right considerate of him to televise his outlook for his neighbors. That way they can put a knife into him silently in the night before he can become a bigger problem. "Hush now, it will be alright buddy, don't mind that Kbar sliding across your throat and than through your rib cage. It was very nice of you to let me know how you feel about your neighbors on TV."


----------



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

In RWOL, if I saw that fat-a$$ approaching with his makeshift body armor, I'd grab my scout rifle and aim for the face.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

NordicWarrior94 said:


> In RWOL, if I saw that fat-a$$ approaching with his makeshift body armor, I'd grab my scout rifle and aim for the face.


I wouldn't' even have to aim for his face. My sniper rifle will go through his body armor and his fat-a$$:lol:


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

He kind of looked like baby Huey with a pan over his head


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

Heres his compound.....


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Nachtjager said:


> It's a "reality" television show. Trust me, there's nothing "real" about it. Yes, these people are real, but everything you see that makes it on the tube is scripted, directed, and edited to be what it is - entertainment. They film a lot of shows down here around me and I know a lot of people who work on them and a lot of the people actually in them - they aren't real, don't suddenly turn into sheeple and believe this crap.
> 
> I've known Will at Red Jacket Firearms for probably 20 years - that whole show is 100% fake. My daughter's best friend is Bruce's niece from "Swamp People." We've had dinner a couple of times at Bruce's house (yes he actually looks and dresses that way) but we laugh about all the fake stuff the producers and directors make them do on the show and how many times they do takes to get what you see. Same thing with the dreaded Duck Dynasty - my dad's known Si since I was a kid - that show is 110% scripted just as much as professional wrestling. And yet, American morons tune in to watch it and actually believe it. Honestly, reality television is one of my great pet-peeves in life.
> 
> Having said that, I do watch the prepper show once-in-a-while just to see how crazy it is - sorry I missed that episode, sounds like it was a doozy. Take care! :roll:


You were believable until you said professional wrestling wasn't real. LOL


----------



## n00b-prepper (Nov 16, 2012)

I too live some what near this food blister. I would love for him to come to my house...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Sick dudes


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

They make them look terrible....I mean the guy that said he'll take from from peppers...I would crush him dumb loser


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

With everyone talking about this group on doomsday preppers, I watched about five minutes and that was about all I could stand. The guy was a joke, 400 pounds, low IQ, and lazy. these people are why people from other races hate white people. They represent the typical lazy American, "why should I work when I can take from other people?" It's the biggest reason I hear from people why they don't prep. The whole group looked like a white supremest group.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Mean green your right


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong because I didn't watch the whole thing but I would guess that the guy and his "Marauders" are all high school drop outs on welfare with petty criminal records. The good thing is just imagine his stupid fat ass trying to creep across your property to take your stuff. What an easy target, unfortunately you will have to try and remove his fat body from your property before he starts to stink (more than he already does).


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong because I didn't watch the whole thing but I would guess that the guy and his "Marauders" are all high school drop outs on welfare with petty criminal records. The good thing is just imagine his stupid fat ass trying to creep across your property to take your stuff. What an easy target, unfortunately you will have to try and remove his fat body from your property before he starts to stink (more than he already does).


I'd just bury him where he drops. My soil is poor. It needs nutrients. Looks like he would be beneficial to my dirt.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

One of my neighbors is a decent guy, and the other one is an admitted ex-viet kong officer who openly hates Americans and America. Real asshole. Mean to my mom when she visits, mean to kids, rude to me...guy has no reason to be here and no right actually. I think maybe IF shtf and things get bad fast I'm gonna have to take old yeller down by the creek and make sure he doesn't get his hands on a rifle. I know he's not allowed to own guns, his kids told me that.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

rickfromillinois said:


> You might not have to waste a round on him, he could just have a heart attack and just drop in your front yard. Hopefully you would be able to salvage enough off of his bloated body to make it worth your effort to bury his porcine behind. Of course you could just tie a rope around his ankles and the other end to your truck and just drag him off for the hogs or coyotes to eat.


I'd tie a picture of a piece of food from a string attached to a stick, and attach the stick to his armor about an arms length away. Watch him chase it. He'd have a heart attack. No bullets necessary


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Leon said:


> One of my neighbors is a decent guy, and the other one is an admitted ex-viet kong officer who openly hates Americans and America. Real asshole. Mean to my mom when she visits, mean to kids, rude to me...guy has no reason to be here and no right actually. I think maybe IF shtf and things get bad fast I'm gonna have to take old yeller down by the creek and make sure he doesn't get his hands on a rifle. I know he's not allowed to own guns, his kids told me that.


And of course no one would illegally own a firearm, now would they. Don't bother taking a walk. "I saw the whole thing, it was definitely self defense. I'll swear to it."


----------

